# Umm... Hi?



## shellwen (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm a seventeen year old dreamer who's favorite word is quixotic. If I could invite five people to lunch I would invite Kurt Vonnegut, Matsuo Basho, Serj Tankian, Terry Pratchett, and Banksy. I reside in most of the realms of artistic mediums, I write, I paint, I sketch and sculpt. I would like to be a writer when I grow up even if my grammar is terrible. I am subconsciously egotistical, but rarely does it ever show. My room has often been mistaken for a library. Finally I have found the best decription of me is that I am an accidental intellectual.

I look foreward to meeting all of you.


----------



## Shinn (Dec 6, 2007)

Hello there and let me be the first to welcome you to the forum, shellwen!!! I hope you will have fun here, make new friends and learn about writing. There is an unspoken rule here; critique and the favour will be returned to you 

Have fun!

~ Shinn


----------



## SevenWritez (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm sixteen, I invite people I know to lunch, I dwell in writing and rap, and after reading your thread title I've decided I don't like you. Anyways, welcome.


----------



## Nickie (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice to meet you, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Hawke (Dec 9, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the community, shellwen. It's great to have you here. Enjoy!


----------

